
Aren’t more white people than black people killed by police? Yes, but no - laktak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2016/07/11/arent-more-white-people-than-black-people-killed-by-police-yes-but-no?utm_term=.6968a4ebd9f9
======
IanDrake
More manipulation through bad statistics. You can't evenly divide by the
population ratio to get a meaningful number. Law abiding citizens have fewer
police interactions than criminals and criminals are disproportionately
African American.

I hate to roll up statistics by race because it should never be used to judge
an _individual_ of that race, but this is what the mass media and BLM are
forcing us to do. The reality is that there is no statistical evidence that
one race is being targeted in police killings more than another.

